# Auto level display on Autosleeper



## walaby (May 4, 2009)

Hi.
The levelling display on my Autosleeper Neuvo seems to be wrong
The front to back seems ok but the left to right seems to be heavily biased to the right. Does any body know if there is some way of adjusting or calibrating the sensor and where is it?
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes there is, but I can't remember precisely how.

It's very easy though - you just park where you know the van is perfectly level and re-set the gadget using the touch panel.

If nobody else comes on with the answer I'll go to the van and work out some instructions. (I've a feeling it's quite obvious if you study the panel carefully.)

Dave


----------



## walaby (May 4, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Yes there is, but I can't remember precisely how.
> 
> It's very easy though - you just park where you know the van is perfectly level and re-set the gadget using the touch panel.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave,
I have played with the panel but couldn't find anything obviouus.
I studied the handbook but could find no information on calibration.
I should go back to the dealer I guess; but I thought I might find the info on this site.
Regards
Nigel


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

Is your display at the back of the van, like mine?. 

before I wised up and bought a bubble meter I entertained fellow campers with my arrival routine;

Find pitch

reverse into said pitch.

switch off engine

run to back of MH and switch on levelling display

read said display and try to work out if I was: up, down, left hand down, right hand down, up and left hand down etc etc...

run back to drivers seat, switch engine back on.

Move MH 'till I thought it may be "leveller".

switch off engine

run to back of MH and switch on levelling display

look and try to work out the difference from before

run back to drivers seat

switch engine on....you getting the picture?

then: 

I went a bought a bubble meter from a DIY shed and stuck it in the ash tray.

now after finding a pitch:

reverse into said pitch

open ash tray

check bubble

move as needed

switch off engine

switch on kettle


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Nigel

I suggest you ring Charles Trevelyan at Autosleepers Customer Service.

He is very helpful and will no doubt give you the instructions.

I haven't been to the van today - a bit busy with other things.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

P.S. Having seen Sadsack's post (which we must have been typing simultaneously) I too have a spirit level fixed on the dash.

I got Mrs Zeb to guide me using the levelling display once - forgetting that her spatial abilities are virtually zero, so have never bothered with it since. It has prevented several "_domestics_"! 8O :lol:

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Forget those fancy gizmo's.

Wot U need is the >MHF Guide to levelling up your van< :wink:

Pete


----------



## walaby (May 4, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> P.S. Having seen Sadsack's post (which we must have been typing simultaneously) I too have a spirit level fixed on the dash.
> 
> I got Mrs Zeb to guide me using the levelling display once - forgetting that her spatial abilities are virtually zero, so have never bothered with it since. It has prevented several "_domestics_"! 8O :lol:
> 
> Dave


Yes I think that might be a good option although the level has a audio warning I am not sure how effective it will be - first trip this weekend so I'll find out I guess!

Nigel


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

walaby said:


> although the level has a audio warning
> Nigel


Mine hasn't!  

I want my money back! 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

Zeb

There's 2 versions;

The MkI for experienced campers like your good self who've learned how to tell if the van is on the p...

then there's us newbies with the MkII beeping version to help us learn.


Sadsack :lol:


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi I have a Autosleeper Surrey. Calibration is very easy.

First of all you must set up your unit level using either a spirit level or similar , I used the top of the work surface above the fridge, as the base for the spirit level, you then go to the panel and press the calibration buttons for the front to back once and the side to side once. Your unit is then calibtated as per the level of the unit you have set up. Hope the is of some use to you.

Delboy


----------



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

walaby said:


> Hi.
> The levelling display on my Autosleeper Neuvo seems to be wrong
> The front to back seems ok but the left to right seems to be heavily biased to the right. Does any body know if there is some way of adjusting or calibrating the sensor and where is it?
> Thanks in anticipation


Ours has exactly the same problem. Never even thought about it being a calibration problem. Now use the spirit level/red wine test!!

Thank you for asking the question Walaby, next time we're out we'll have another look at the control. From what delboy0127 says it should be fairly simple

Thanks all


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

delboy0127 said:


> press the calibration buttons for the front to back once and the side to side once.
> Delboy


Calibration buttons??? I see no buttons. :roll:

I'm beginning to wonder if I really have calibrated mine, or maybe I watched someone at Willersey do it and didn't pay enough attention.

I was a "guinea pig" in helping sort out some initial problems with these panels, and it was quite complicated at times so I am obviously confusing myself. (_Not very difficult._ 8O  )

I can't find any calibration buttons on my panel - in fact it doesn't have any "buttons" at all. It's a pure and simple touch panel.

Dave


----------



## walaby (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info delboy but I can't seem to find a calibration button
Nigel


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

walaby said:


> Thanks for the info delboy but I can't seem to find a calibration button
> Nigel


Glad it's not just me Nigel. 8O

You'll have to fork out your tenner if you want to continue much further.

Good forum isn't it. We can answer *ALMOST *any query you can think of on here!! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> delboy0127 said:
> 
> 
> > press the calibration buttons for the front to back once and the side to side once.
> ...


Able to check ours today......no calibration buttons on ours


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok

Her we go again, first of all set unit level with spirit level,remember if you do not get your unit level first your calibration will always been incorrect. These instructions are for a touch screen panel.

Touch panel once, then touch panel once again touch set up, touch CALB X once, then CALB Y once, touch return, job done, it is very very simple.

Good luck 

Delboy0127


----------



## walaby (May 4, 2009)

*Auto Level display update*

8O 
Just thought I would pass on this info
Today I took my MH back to Marquis at Chievely to get a new display and level sensor fitted under warranty -(it has taken since May to get the parts from Autosleeper)
When the fitter had finished he announced that it still didn't work! He admitted he didn't know much about these things and it was suggested that I take it back to Autosleeper.
I did find out that the sensor was located behind the fridge and was accesible by removing the vents from the outside.
Being an electrical engineer myself I decided to investigate.
What I found was that the sensor was stuck to the side of the van with double sided sticky tape and in fact was mounted in the wrong plane and could never work. The only way it could be made to work would be to make a right angled mounting bracket with some arrangement for fine adjustment after fixing.
Presumably all the other MHs with this type of level system are also non functioning. Am I the only person that has been bothered by it?. I must admit I wouldn't have missed it if it wasn't there but surely if something is fitted it should work!!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

errr...... I just use my mini spirit level (came free with my screwdriver kit) on my worksurface in the kitchen, i can see it from the cab and adjust my parking up from there or am i being simple?? just got some levelling chocs so thats gonna be a whole new ball game.... older vans without tec stuff are sometimes best.. what u dont know dont worry u !!!!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peaky said:


> errr...... I just use my mini spirit level (came free with my screwdriver kit) on my worksurface in the kitchen,


Hi Peaky

I have an Autosleeper levelling device on the touch panel, and it works . . . but it's a complete waste of time. :roll:

It levels only in one plane at a time, and needs Mrs Zeb to call out instructions from the rear of the cab, so it's doomed to failure from the start!! 8O 8O :roll: :roll:

I have the high tech version of your system. My mini spirit level is fixed onto the cab door next to the window with a blob of that putty stuff which sets hard.

It works a treat!!  

Dave


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

lol dont u just love it !!!! zeb ur a scream !!!!!!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I just don't bother if it's approximately level that'll do is my answer


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

This works a treat, I don't need to get out of the drivers seat.


----------

